# Aggressive rat desperately needs home! (Near Albany NY)



## Sblass (Nov 30, 2016)

I posted a bit ago about a rat I rescued and he ended up being extremely aggressive. He's still in need of a home and desperately. I moved into an apartment and was not able to take him with me so he is just in my empty room at my mother's house. I live 40 minutes away from her and work 6 days a week so it's hard for me to get there to take care of him. I feel so awful for him and just want him to be with someone who can spend the time with him or can at least handle him better.


----------



## Coffeebean (Jan 6, 2017)

I recommend contacting Mainely Rat Rescue, they work through much of the east coast including New York. They're awesome people and all of their fosters are experienced, they work with rats who need help and socialization all the time. 

http://mainelyratrescue.org/rattieblog2/


----------



## Sblass (Nov 30, 2016)

Thank You!!!


----------

